# Stinky Java Wood?



## ballgirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi

I bought some Java wood last weekend from a rep store and it smells. Kinda like a farm yard type smell. Does Java Wood normally smell funny? Or is there something wrong with this one?

I've had it left outside for a week to try to let the rain and air get rid of the smell but no joy, still pretty stinky. I put it in our conservatory to dry out and now that smells!

I know it's going in a viv, but still, seems a bit weird... Is it normal or should I take it back to the rep shop? (would be gutted cos it's a lovely piece). Or how can I get rid of the smell?

Thanks


----------



## Nymphaea (Jan 11, 2011)

I did a quick google search (which I dare say you've also done) and found this: java wood safe in aquarium? - Turtle Forum

As you haven't mentioned what sort of rep's going to be using it, I can't comment (I don't know much about anything other than snakes, and I personally wouldn't put anything even remotely pongy in with them!), but hope this helps.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Not had any experience with smelly java wood but usually a soak in milton (diluted a little stronger than it says on the bottle) for 24 hours followed by 2 soaks in fresh water.
Cleans it really well.
Should get rid of the smell i would think.


----------



## ballgirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmm.. thanks

It's for a Royal - nice big chunky bit for him to climb on should he feel the need. 

Don't know how I'm going to boil it - it's a good 18" long and 6" wide - the main trunk is that wide, I'm not just talking branches sticking out.
Guess I'll see if I can put it in a bucket of water for a week and see what happens.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

pop it into the bath and pour boiling water onto it, then leave to soak in a light bleach solution (about 1 cup to half a bathtub). drain then rinse off several times. Boiling water again and should hopefully sort it.


----------



## ballgirl (Jan 21, 2011)

swift_wraith said:


> pop it into the bath and pour boiling water onto it, then leave to soak in a light bleach solution (about 1 cup to half a bathtub). drain then rinse off several times. Boiling water again and should hopefully sort it.


Thanks, I'll give it a go


----------

